# Reign of Evil: A Look Back at the Vicious Rule of Hugo Chavez



## American_Jihad

*Reign of Evil: A Look Back at the Vicious Rule of Hugo Chavez*​
March 7, 2013 
By Arnold Ahlert

It is no accident that the death of Hugo Chavez, while mourned by the usual suspects on the left, was celebrated by thousands of his fellow countrymen. In the Doral section of Miami, FL, home to the largest enclave of Venezuelans living in America, the strongmans demise was met with unrestrained joy. Daniela Calzadilla, who moved from Caracas five years ago, due to the skyrocketing crime rate and dwindling career opportunities, expressed a common refrain. We hope this is the path to return our democracy and that hopefully we can have the same country we once had, she said. Mary LaBarca put it even simpler. We are not celebrating someones death, she said. We are celebrating freedom.

Hugo Chavez was born July 28, 1954. Raised largely by his grandmother in the western state of Barinas, Chavez began nurturing his fascination with Marxism at an early age, boosted by Castros revolution in Cuba in 1959. His education led him to despise imperialist America, even as he idolized Castro and 19th century South American liberator Simon Bolivar. He eventually joined the army, after failing to fulfill his dream of becoming a major league baseball player.

...

Reign of Evil: A Look Back at the Vicious Rule of Hugo Chavez


----------



## waltky

Look for the cartels to move in...

... and play a bigger role...

... than they've already been playin'.


----------



## blackcherry

Grat man for the masses . Despised America with good reason .


----------



## GHook93

blackcherry said:


> Grat man for the masses . Despised America with good reason .



Great man for the masses? Venezuela remains one of the poorest countries on the Western Hemisphere despite their wealth in oil. Inflation is out of control there and unemployment and violence is out of control. His speeches are good for the people, yet his actions shit on the heads of the people!


----------



## American_Jihad

Under glass like a fvcking turkey on a platter...

*If You Liked Lenins Tomb, Youll Love Chavezs Tomb*​
March 7, 2013 
By Daniel Greenfield

If you wake up each morning wondering which Che t-shirt to put on today and your only non-Che t-shirt says, I went to see the embalmed corpse of Communisms Third-Greatest Mass Murderer and All I Got Was This T-Shirt boy does Venezuela have a great tourist destination for you.

Venezuelas acting president says Hugo Chavezs embalmed body will be permanently displayed in a glass casket so that his people will always have him.

And they will always be able to smell him too. Sadly when Venezuela goes bankrupt and they try to sell him, they will discover that a Chavez mummy doesnt fetch much on the international market.

Maybe Ahmadinejad will buy him to cuddle with in those cold Iranian winters.

...

 The good news is that at least Latin America has some pyramids, even if they had a different purpose, so when the next shlock filmmaker wants to reenact Night of the Chavez, they can just bundle up the dead dictator inside one of them and film the story of a bunch of explorers looking for Chavezs buried 2 billion dollar fortune only to experience the Curse of the Dead Socialist Economic System.


If You Liked Lenin?s Tomb, You?ll Love Chavez?s Tomb


----------



## yidnar

mememe said:


>


Stalin slaughtered millions of his own people .


----------



## Katzndogz

Chavez was loved by the poor, who he maintained in a state of bare subsistence dependency.  In order to keep all that love, he had to keep them poor.  He socked billions away for himself.   This is what dictators do.  

It is never the middle or upper classes that support dictatorships.  It is always the poor.  He gives them bread and makes sure they will never be able to improve that themselves.


----------



## PredFan

A brutal dictator who murdered his way to the top and then sole everything he could.

A left wing hero.


----------



## American_Jihad

mememe said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mememe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin slaughtered millions of his own people .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... according to US propaganda.
Click to expand...


You got any links to back up that swill, get to work...


----------



## PredFan

mememe said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A brutal dictator who murdered his way to the top and then sole everything he could.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about Clinton, Bush or Obama?
Click to expand...


What are you? 10 years old?


----------



## yidnar

mememe said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mememe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin slaughtered millions of his own people .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... according to US propaganda.
Click to expand...

don't need to ask who you backed during the 2012 election.


----------



## American_Jihad

mememe said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got any links to back up that swill, get to work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links to what, to your propaganda insisting that "*Stalin slaughtered millions of his own people*"?
> Do they keep you in a cellar?
Click to expand...


He did you moron and everybody knows but you...

Stalin slaughtered millions of his own people - Google Search


----------



## blackcherry

mememe said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mememe said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... according to US propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you pretending to be stupid ? Do you imagine that every world expert is in league with the Americans in your propaganda nonsense theory ?
Click to expand...


----------



## editec

Truly nice guys get culled out of the running for power early on in their careers.

So I seriously doubt that any leader of any nation in the world is a nice guy.

Some of them just are a whole lot less nice than others.

In most cases how nicely you are treated by those in power has to do with how much they need your support.

Like any of this is news to anyone here?

_Jesus!_ I hope not!


----------



## High_Gravity

blackcherry said:


> Grat man for the masses . Despised America with good reason .



You are one dumb cock sucker.


----------



## High_Gravity

mememe said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inflation is out of control there and unemployment and violence is out of control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be USA.
Click to expand...


And what third world shit hole are you typing this drivel from?


----------



## High_Gravity

mememe said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mememe said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what third world shit hole are you typing this drivel from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are asking me this question for the fifth time, I conclude that you are a victim of hippocampal sclerosis. It makes it pointless answering you.
Click to expand...


Whatever helps you sleep at night you dumb slag.


----------



## High_Gravity

Tell us how you really feel you dumb whore.


----------



## American_Jihad

mememe said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mememe said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what third world shit hole are you typing this drivel from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are asking me this question for the fifth time, I conclude that you are a victim of hippocampal sclerosis. It makes it pointless answering you.
Click to expand...


He along with the rest of us would like to know what rock you live under...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A]Ode To Joy - YouTube[/ame]


...


----------



## Sallow

GHook93 said:


> blackcherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grat man for the masses . Despised America with good reason .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great man for the masses? Venezuela remains one of the poorest countries on the Western Hemisphere despite their wealth in oil. Inflation is out of control there and unemployment and violence is out of control. His speeches are good for the people, yet his actions shit on the heads of the people!
Click to expand...


And it was that way before Chavez.

Except after Chavez..the poor weren't ignored.


----------



## Sallow

American_Jihad said:


> Under glass like a fvcking turkey on a platter...
> 
> *If You Liked Lenins Tomb, Youll Love Chavezs Tomb*​
> March 7, 2013
> By Daniel Greenfield
> 
> If you wake up each morning wondering which Che t-shirt to put on today and your only non-Che t-shirt says, I went to see the embalmed corpse of Communisms Third-Greatest Mass Murderer and All I Got Was This T-Shirt boy does Venezuela have a great tourist destination for you.
> 
> Venezuelas acting president says Hugo Chavezs embalmed body will be permanently displayed in a glass casket so that his people will always have him.
> 
> And they will always be able to smell him too. Sadly when Venezuela goes bankrupt and they try to sell him, they will discover that a Chavez mummy doesnt fetch much on the international market.
> 
> Maybe Ahmadinejad will buy him to cuddle with in those cold Iranian winters.
> 
> ...
> 
> The good news is that at least Latin America has some pyramids, even if they had a different purpose, so when the next shlock filmmaker wants to reenact Night of the Chavez, they can just bundle up the dead dictator inside one of them and film the story of a bunch of explorers looking for Chavezs buried 2 billion dollar fortune only to experience the Curse of the Dead Socialist Economic System.
> 
> 
> If You Liked Lenin?s Tomb, You?ll Love Chavez?s Tomb



That's not Chavez.


----------



## Sallow

yidnar said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin slaughtered millions of his own people .
Click to expand...


Well no.

He didn't.


----------



## Sallow

PredFan said:


> A brutal dictator who murdered his way to the top and then sole everything he could.
> 
> A left wing hero.



Cool beans.

Please link the article that has him doing that.

And something that is from an outfit that is somewhat believable.

Heck..I'll even except FOX on this one.


----------



## American_Jihad

mememe said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> He along with the rest of us would like to know what rock you live under...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, I dare to dispute the Great USA Version of History???!!! And that means that I "live under a rock"?
> 
> Darlings, the discovery that MOST of humankind do NOT subscribe to US version of history -- is ahead of you!
> 
> The more US is sliding into the shit hole it dug up for itself, the more opportunities you will have to come face to face with reality.
Click to expand...


Now you sound like that cvck sucker from hollywood, oli stoned. When you hide where you live it's got to be under a rock. I see you like stalin quotes, enjoy...

Ideas are far more powerful than guns. We don't let our people have guns. Why should we let them have ideas? 
&#8213; Joseph Stalin 

Gratitude is an illness suffered by dogs. 
&#8213; Joseph Stalin 

Death is the solution to all problems. No man - no problem. 
&#8213; Joseph Stalin 

commie...


----------



## American_Jihad

Sallow said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under glass like a fvcking turkey on a platter...
> 
> *If You Liked Lenins Tomb, Youll Love Chavezs Tomb*​
> March 7, 2013
> By Daniel Greenfield
> 
> If you wake up each morning wondering which Che t-shirt to put on today and your only non-Che t-shirt says, I went to see the embalmed corpse of Communisms Third-Greatest Mass Murderer and All I Got Was This T-Shirt boy does Venezuela have a great tourist destination for you.
> 
> Venezuelas acting president says Hugo Chavezs embalmed body will be permanently displayed in a glass casket so that his people will always have him.
> 
> And they will always be able to smell him too. Sadly when Venezuela goes bankrupt and they try to sell him, they will discover that a Chavez mummy doesnt fetch much on the international market.
> 
> Maybe Ahmadinejad will buy him to cuddle with in those cold Iranian winters.
> 
> ...
> 
> The good news is that at least Latin America has some pyramids, even if they had a different purpose, so when the next shlock filmmaker wants to reenact Night of the Chavez, they can just bundle up the dead dictator inside one of them and film the story of a bunch of explorers looking for Chavezs buried 2 billion dollar fortune only to experience the Curse of the Dead Socialist Economic System.
> 
> 
> If You Liked Lenin?s Tomb, You?ll Love Chavez?s Tomb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not Chavez.
Click to expand...


I know, that's you're north korean hero...


----------



## t_polkow

mememe said:


> Hey, Americans! Since you showed some interest in Stalin's words, here is for you:
> 
> "I know that after my death mounds of trash will be brought onto my grave, but the wind of history will mercilessly dispel it!
> 
> And he was right!
> 
> Here is a monument to the great democratic leader and a friend of the West -- Yeltsun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is an unassuming monument to Stalin


*"It is hard for me to imagine what "personal freedom" can unemployed hungry person who finds no use for his labor have. True freedom can only be where there is no exploitation and opression of one person by another; where there is no unemployment, and where a person is not living in fear of losing his job, his home and his bread. Only in such a society personal and any other freedom can exist for real and not "on paper"." (Stalin)*
*Great Quote!!!!*


----------



## American_Jihad

*Too late to embalm Venezuela President Hugo Chavez, experts say*





Russian and German specialists advise authorities that embalming is probably not possible, the acting Venezuela president says.

Associated Press

AP

March 14, 2013
CARACAS, Venezuela  Venezuela's acting president said Wednesday that it is highly unlikely that Hugo Chavez will be embalmed for permanent viewing because the decision to do so was made too late and the socialist leader's body was not properly prepared.

"The decision should have been made much earlier," Nicolas Maduro said during a speech at a government-run book fair. "The decision, or really the proposal more than a decision, was made as a product of love."

...

Too late to embalm Venezuela President Hugo Chavez, experts say - latimes.com


----------



## editec

FYI



> distribution of income or consumption by percentage
> share: Venezuela
> lowest 10%	 1.3
> lowest 20%	 3.7
> second 20%	 8.4
> third 20%	 13.6
> fourth 20%	 21.2
> highest 20%	 53.1
> highest 10%	 37.0
> survey year: 1996
> note: This information refers to income shares by percentiles of the population and is ranked by per capita income.
> Source: *2000 world development indicators* [cd-rom].
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.nationsencyclopedia.com/...nezuela-poverty-and-wealth.html#ixzz2nc67qlxx



According to the Central Intelligence agency 

https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/ve.html

Really wealth distribution really hadn't much changed by 2006, either.



> *Population below poverty line:*
> 
> 31.6% (2011 est.)
> 
> *Household income or consumption by percentage share:*
> 
> lowest 10%: 1.7%
> highest 10%: 32.7% (2006)
> 
> *Distribution of family income - Gini index:*
> 
> 39 (2011)
> country comparison to the world: 68
> 49.5 (1998)


----------



## Ringel05

Sallow said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mememe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stalin slaughtered millions of his own people .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well no.
> 
> He didn't.
Click to expand...


Waxing pedantic?  I hope..........


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Joe Kennedy is saddened by this


----------



## High_Gravity

mememe said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> He along with the rest of us would like to know what rock you live under...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, I dare to dispute the Great USA Version of History???!!! And that means that I "live under a rock"?
> 
> Darlings, the discovery that MOST of humankind do NOT subscribe to US version of history -- is ahead of you!
> 
> The more US is sliding into the shit hole it dug up for itself, the more opportunities you will have to come face to face with reality.
Click to expand...


The Great USA is better than your third world shit hole country.


----------



## American_Jihad

Children hold posters of Chavez and one of Maduro as a campaign convoy drives past in Caracas.

*Election to test Chavezs socialist legacy *​
April 12, 2013 
By Daniel Wallis


CARACAS: The late Hugo Chavezs self-declared socialist revolution will be put to the test at a presidential election Sunday that pits his chosen successor against a younger rival promising change in the nation he polarized.

Most opinion polls give his protege, acting President Nicolas Maduro, a strong lead thanks to Chavezs endorsement and the surge of grief and sympathy over his death from cancer last month.

Maduro, a burly 50-year-old former bus driver, is promising to be faithful to Chavezs socialist policies and he has copied his former boss fierce rhetoric throughout the campaign.

Do you want one of the rancid bourgeois to win? Maduro shouted at one of his closing rallies. Or do you want a worker, a son of Chavez, a patriot and a revolutionary? You decide!

...

Read more: Election to test Chavez?s socialist legacy | News , International | THE DAILY STAR 
(The Daily Star :: Lebanon News :: Breaking News, Lebanon News, Middle East News & World News | THE DAILY STAR)


----------



## Ringel05

* Reign of Evil*

For liberals that would be the Bush presidency.
For conservatives it's the Obama presidency.

For me..... well, I haven't been named emperor for life yet so it's still a wait and see situation.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Chavezs Vicious Legacy Lives On*

April 16, 2013 By Arnold Ahlert

Nicolas Maduro, Hugo Chavezs hand-picked successor, won the presidential election in Venezuela to serve out the remainder of the deceased leaders last six-year presidential term. The margin of victory was surprisingly thin. Maduro received 50.7 percent of the vote in Sundays election, versus 49.1 percent for Henrique Capriles, a state governor who offered a strong challenge to Chavez last October. Capriles has challenged the results, rejecting the outcome as illegitimate, and claiming that more than 3,000 incidents occurring at the polls need to be investigated. Maduro insisted otherwise. We have a just, legal, constitutional and popular electoral victory, he said, further contending that his victory demonstrates Hugo Chavez continues to be invincible, that he continues to win battles.

...

Maduro is scheduled to be sworn in April 19, serving until January 2019 to complete the six-year term that Chavez began in January. On Sunday, his supporters took to the streets in celebration, even as Capriles supporters remained in shocked disbelief that their man had lost. Capriles himself expressed their sentiment. The biggest loser today is you, he said, directly addressing Maduro on camera. The people dont love you.

Considering the economic calamity that Venezuelans love for Hugo Chavez has given them, thats a good thing.

Chavez?s Vicious Legacy Lives On | FrontPage Magazine



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48-tcRiBNj4]AT&T TV Commercial - It's Not Complicated "More" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## American_Jihad

*The Red Fascism of Colonel Chavez*

May 29, 2013 By Vladimir Tismaneanu






What are the legacies of chavismo? Shameless demagogy, rampant poverty, duplicitous kleptocracy, strident chauvinism, ubiquitous propaganda, demonization of political opponents, a delusional police state pretending, like Castros Cuba, to embody the behests of History. Hugo Chavez (1954-2013) was the most strident voice of the new anti-western and anti-democratic front. By the end of his life (he passed away on March 5, precisely sixty years after Stalins demise), the Venezuelan comandante, compromised in his own country, was increasingly prone to engage in external adventures.

Not unlike Che GuevaraChes daughter Aleida is the author of a hagiography about Chavezthe Venezuelan leader dreamed of himself as the reincarnation of Bolivar, Jose Marti, Lenin, and even Evita Peron (a few years ago, Chavez proclaimed: Evita died on July 26,1952. Only two days later, on July 28, 1954 I was born. Imagine!) As the ridicule does not kill, Chavez launched a campaign to unearth Bolivars bones in order to demonstrate that El Libertador was poisoned bya reactionary conspiracy. In 2008, voicing his hostility to Colombias democratic regime, Chavez called  the neighbouring country Latin Americas Israel.

In this crusade, the narco-terrorism of the FARC guerillas, colluded with Chavez delirious petro-populism. Combining grotesque bufoonery, political farce, and the most obscene demagogy, Chavez symbolized leftist opportunism in its most aggressive form. We deal with red Fascism, because Chavezs methods and aspirations did not differ essentially from those of Mussolini; statism, cult of personality, tribalist collectivism, indigenista messianism, the annihilation of political rivals, and the persecution of any source of civic autonomy. As in Eastern Europe before the revolutions of 1989, civil society has become the main enemy of the dictatorship.  Like Eastern Europes Leninist dinosaurs, Chavez indulged in endless, systematic lying.

The ally of the Castro brothers started his career as a demagogue of Peronista orientation. His affinities linked him to the far right; irrationalism, exacerbated nationalism, fascination with occultism, militarism, and political shamanism. Gradually, he absorbed the obsessions of the far left and discovered in the anti-imperialist rhetoric a self-aggrandizing platform able to catapult him as a prophet of the new tercermundismo.

...

Colonel Chavez red Fascism was welcomed by the most diverse circles: from Iranian Islamiscist theocrat Ahmadinejad to the unreconstructed Sandinista Marxist Daniel Ortega. The frantic search for the New Man, anti-Occidentalism, anti-Semitism, and the utopian-revolutionary hubris made Hugo Chavez the real successor of Stalin, Hitler, Mao, Guevara, and Fidel Castro.

The Red Fascism of Colonel Chavez | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad

*The Kennedy-Chavez Oil Subversion Campaign Lives On*​
February 10, 2014 by David Paulin






Venezuelas economy is on life support, yet its pretensions of humbling the United States persist. This is underscored by its plans to continue Hugo Chávezs showcase anti-American propaganda program   giving away free home-heating oil to poor Americans this winter, just like it has done for the past nine years. As usual, former U.S. Rep. Joseph Kennedy II is facilitating and cheering on what amounts to an anti-American program by the oil-rich yet impoverished South American nation.

There had been much speculation about whether Venezuela would continue, amid its deepening economic woes, to use oil largess to promote its leftist ideology abroad, as the late President Chávez had done. But CITGO Petroleum Corporation, the Houston-based arm of Venezuelas state oil company, confirmed on Wednesday that it will indeed provide free home-heating oil to poor Americans, those who supposedly cant afford heating oil.

Leftist firebrand Chávez, who died last March of cancer, launched the program in 2005. Since then, CITGO claims that more than 235 million gallons of home-heating oil have been distributed to more than 1.8 million low-income Americans. It says it has assisted families, homeless shelters, and native American tribes in 25 states and District of Columbia. Naturally, the blue states of the Northeast are major recipients given the wide use of home-heating oil there.

Chávez made anti-Americanism a cornerstone of his foreign policy. He devised sweetheart oil deals with like-minded nations to spread his leftist ideology  essentially using oil as a political weapon. His hand-picked successor Nicolás Maduro, a former bus driver and union leader, is showing yet again that he is determined to follow in Chávez footsteps.

...

Has any of this occurred to Joseph P. Kennedy and like-minded Democrats? The eagerness with which they embrace Venezuelas oil largess suggest one of three things. They are useful idiots, fellow travelers  or both. 

The Kennedy-Chavez Oil Subversion Campaign Lives On | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## American_Jihad

*The Venezuelan President's Cruel Fantasy World*
* A desperate regime goes into propaganda overdrive. *
January 2, 2017
David Paulin





What does Venezuela President Nicolás Maduro have in common with history's worst leftist monsters? Like many narcissistic socialists before him – from Hitler and Stalin and Mao to Pol Pot and Castro and Kim Jong-un – Maduro is aloof to the suffering around him. He blames imagined enemies and ideological foes in Venezuela and abroad for severe food shortages, hyperinflation, and out-of-control crime. Above all, he pontificates about marching toward a socialist ideal, even as oil-rich yet impoverished Venezuela slides toward failed-nation status. He is a True Believer. The fantasy land Maduro inhabits has been especially evident over the Christmas holidays – holidays that never arrived because nobody could afford to buy the ingredients for traditional holiday meals.
That the holiday spirit eluded Venezuelans was utterly lost on Maduro, a former bus driver-turned politician. This was underscored by a government-sponsored television spot that ran over the holidays, and that featured Maduro and wife Cilia Flores together with dozens of happy, well-dressed and well-fed Venezuelan adults and children. Maduro, incidentally, does not call his wife First Lady but prefers a title for her in line with his revolutionary ideology: “First Combatant.” 

...

Venezuela's military and other senior officials also are suspected by U.S. officials of having turned Venezuela into a global hub for drug trafficking and money laundering. 
How long before Venezuela suffers a full-blown social explosion? Days before the holiday season kicked off, Venezuela in fact witnessed a mini-explosion. Reacting to the collapse of their currency and unable to obtain new bank notes, thousands of Venezuelan went on a rampage. Hundreds of banks and stores were looted or vandalized in scenes of anarchy. Some of the worst looting occurred in El Callao and Ciudad Bolivar, cities in the southern state of Bolivar named after Venezuelan independence hero Simón Bolivar. Some 350 businesses were ransacked, including 90 percent of food outlets. Police reportedly arrested more than 300 people, including leaders of opposition parties. Speaking on state television, President Maduro declared: "Don't come and tell me they are political prisoners ... They are the two parties of the 'gringos' in Venezuela." 
The sacking of food outlets was understandable, to be sure, as Venezuelans have endure one calamity after another. Blame it on socialist rule: bumbling command-and-control economic planning, draconian currency exchange and price controls, and widespread nationalizations.
Don't expect Maduro, the True Believer, to ever figure out that his socialist policies have destroyed Venezuela – a country that was once a Latin American success story.

The Venezuelan President's Cruel Fantasy World


----------

